# 1ft cube Nano Marine



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi all, im setting up a Nano Marine tank its 1ft cube ... with built in 3 stage filter on the back.

its 27 litres , so not too big , its running 4 Mini T5's in a purpose built canopy.

Anybody on here got a Nano tank ?

Thanks

Steve

p.s - forgot to mention , had a 6ft marine tank for 7 yrs, before my croc came along .... I do realise this is going to be a very different project.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

We bought a Betta Nano reef 2ft cube 2 weeks ago. Paid £269 Its a new one on the market brought out for GLEE. First it said on box with heater but none supplied then company want us to strip it down so we can change it as it has a large mark on frame.Noww an LCD light has blown. It is full of live rock so we dont want to strip it down Not happy at all. Have you had any problems with yours and what make is it?


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

No, never had any trouble with mine, I had it made by Danny of watford aquarium about 4-5 yrs ago ... here are some pics, needs a clean though ....


----------



## owlbassboy (Jun 26, 2008)

yup heres a link to my nano video
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=9aMApy1ndmk


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

WOW, that is amazing , how many litres / Gallons ?

Is it still up and running ?


----------



## owlbassboy (Jun 26, 2008)

yeh its still running its the d&d 24g got a lot of new frags comin next week for it. ill try and get a few pics up when they are in and settled.


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Im now doing the lets see if the water stays in test :











Fingers crossed !

Steve


----------



## owlbassboy (Jun 26, 2008)

well has it held the water mate. did you have a visit to the reef forum??


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Not yet


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Now with ROCK !


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Had a swap around already , looks better eh ?


----------



## Ruby Rue (Mar 21, 2008)

that looks great little set up. good luck with it all


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks

I have now decided to break a bit of the rock , to make less seem more :


----------



## owlbassboy (Jun 26, 2008)

thats a cracker looking setup mate keep us updated


----------



## jonny boy (Oct 31, 2008)

What are u woried about? THAT WILL BE FINE!.
Let it run, do your tests after a couple of weeks when the live rock has settled. When everything is ok, ad your clean up crew, hermits/turbo snails,( about 5 of each ) add very TINY amounts of food,ie frozen shrimp, test agian after another couple of weeks. If perameters are still ok,( SPECIALY WATCH FOR AMMONIA / PH / NITRITE ) add one or two fish every couple of weeks. but choose carefully because a tank of that size should only have about 4-5 fish of about an inch in length. So if your water is mint u could have a nice display of an anemone with a pair of clowns / and a couple of coral gobies ( which are proper little charicters ) i love them, bold as brass and will even out smart my loin fish.Remember that the live rock is the chemical filter, your circulation is important and the filter box is to remove particulates before the skimmer.
You know it is'nt any harder than keeping tropicals because you've done it before, just do your water tests, make sure the specific gravity is correct and don't over feed, jobs a guddun!


----------



## jonny boy (Oct 31, 2008)

What are u woried about? THAT WILL BE FINE!.
Let it run, do your tests after a couple of weeks when the live rock has settled. When everything is ok, ad your clean up crew, hermits/turbo snails,( about 5 of each ) add very TINY amounts of food,ie frozen shrimp, test agian after another couple of weeks. If perameters are still ok,( SPECIALY WATCH FOR AMMONIA / PH / NITRITE ) add one or two fish every couple of weeks. but choose carefully because a tank of that size should only have about 4-5 fish of about an inch in length. So if your water is mint u could have a nice display of an anemone with a pair of clowns / and a couple of coral gobies ( which are proper little charicters ) i love them, bold as brass and will even out smart my loin fish.Remember that the live rock is the chemical filter, your circulation is important and the filter box is to remove particulates before the skimmer.
You know it is'nt any harder than keeping tropicals because you've done it before, just do your water tests, make sure the specific gravity is correct and don't over feed, jobs a guddun!


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Wicked , ta


----------



## owlbassboy (Jun 26, 2008)

have to disagree jonny with that many fish i wouldnt push the stocking limits so much maybe a nice little shrimp goby pair and another small fish.


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Its starting to take shape now .....


----------

